# Let's talk Mics



## Jeff Flowerday

Shure SM57 all the way for recording amps.

Shure Beta 58A for vocals. Just because I'm such a crappy weak ass singer and need all the help I can get.

Audio Technica 3031 for recording acoustic guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I have been using the trusty SM57 for years. I dont see any need to change it. Great mic


----------



## SinCron

Alice Cooper uses a 35 dollar Behringer microphone live.


----------



## sysexguy

I'm liking ribbons more and more for all electrics (borrowed a Royer, own an AEA84, lust for the old ones).

There's a lollipop from MBHO that's also rebadged by a few others including audix that is unbelievable for acoustics

sm57 is usually the second best choice for just about anything so if you're just starting or need something that will get a lot of mileage, get an sm-57. Sm-7 is also nice for guitar and great for bass with ampegs etc.

the choice of pre and placement are also major factors......placement is "free" so I'd recommend mastering that before dropping $$$$ on the latest flavour of the month pre or mic.

:rockon2: 

Andy


----------



## Milkman

I, like most of the old guard have used 57s and 58s for many years. They ARE great mics. I would further add that 57s are excellent vocal mics as long as you have experience enough to back off with the plosives.


I replaced my Shures with AKGs, Apex and Sennheisers over the course of the last few years and prefer the sound of the AKGs for voice. Different EQ curve I guess. I just like them better.


----------



## SinCron

I use an Audio Technica AT 2020 for recording everything right now. Its a really good mic.


----------



## Mr. David Severson

I use a Audio Technica 3035 Condenser and a SM 58.


----------



## JamesPeters

AT 4033a for everything. LDC's are great for guitar amps, and this is one of my favorites.


----------



## ne1roc

I use an Audio Technica 3035 and SM 57 for cabinet mic'ing. 
I use a Presonus BlueTube along with the 3035 for vocals. Very smooth and warm!


----------



## Rex Lannegan

What would be a good all round mic for home recording? I'm talking acoustic, voice, amp, pots and pans, toilet flushing...you know...the basics?


----------



## SinCron

Audio Technica AT 2020. Very affordable condencer mic and will pick up a lot. I recording guitar and thunder with it.


----------



## Benee Wafers

I think its the Shure SM58 which is considered the all around best studio performer, the SM 57 being the "live" standard mic.
Let me know iof I've got that in reverse order.
Benee Wafers


----------



## Milkman

Benee Wafers said:


> I think its the Shure SM58 which is considered the all around best studio performer, the SM 57 being the "live" standard mic.
> Let me know iof I've got that in reverse order.
> Benee Wafers



SM58 is a vocal mic for live use.

SM57 is an instrument mic for live use.


The 57 is also a great vocal mic if you know enough to "play" it.


They have identical cartridges and the only difference is the lack of a ball on the 57.



You can use them for recording, but there are much better mics for that purpose in my opinion.


----------



## G.A.S. Man

I found this excellent publication from Shure regarding selection and placement of microphones for live sound reinforcement.

http://www.shure.com/stellent/group...b_resource/us_pro_mics_for_music_sound_ea.pdf

...and this one for studio recording.

http://www.shure.com/stellent/group...ts/web_resource/us_pro_micsmusicstudio_ea.pdf

(I hope these links work. If not go to the Shure web site and do a search on "Microphone Techniques".)


----------



## Milkman

Good links Gas Man.


There are many similar resources out there. I like the Yorkville guide (link below).


Mic'ing is a matter of taste of course.

Depending on the amp you may be mic'ing different mic positions will be beneficial in correcting problem frequencies.


http://www.yorkville.com/default.asp?p1=6&p2=0&p_id=17


----------



## madog99

I used $40 Berhinger's , then a AKG D72S, and finally got a SM58. No contest there , the 58 is worth every penny. Last week I picked up a Berhinger C-1 condeser with a mic200 preamp and I'm not to sure I like the sound of the condensor? The 58 seems to be warmer where as the condensor is really etched sort of and thin. I am still playing with the settings on the preamp but so far the 58 is the winner.


----------



## SCREEM

whatch out for those mics with the domes...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m92p58A7MA


----------



## madog99

SCREEM said:


> whatch out for those mics with the domes...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m92p58A7MA


YEEE-ouch !!! I wonder ...did he survive ?


----------



## SCREEM

madog99 said:


> YEEE-ouch !!! I wonder ...did he survive ?


I wonder myself, I hope the dome was threaded.


----------



## SkunkWorks

57s are a standard on guitar amps but not usually by themselves (in a studio situation)... usually paired with a large diaphragm condenser (watch out for phase issues... putting 2 mics on a guitar amp is more of an art than a lot of people realize, if you are new to recording you'll probably get better results from a single mic). I'm leaning more towards the Sennheiser 421 these days for guitar amps.

As great a mic a Shure 57 is, if you want "that commercial" sound on your vocal recordings even a cheap large diaphragm condenser will do the vocal more justice.

Someone was asking about a good general all purpose mic...

I can't say enough about a mic that is sort of a little known dirty little secret... the M-Audio Solaris, a $300 large diaphragm condenser. I'm pretty finicky when it comes to home recording and getting "that commercial cd' sound and it takes alot to impress me when I'm listening to clips online that people have posted. I was in another forum and heard a guys tune where the quality of the vocal recording just floored me, and I don't just mean his performance. I contacted him to ask what he used expecting him to tell me it was a U87 or something and he said it was the Solaris... no preamp or post processing other than a tiny bit of verb and delay and some compression. I went out and bought one the next day. It's now my goto mic for everything from a second amp mic to vocals and anything in between if needed... and it has all the features of more expensive condensers - pad, 3 patterns, low pass and its own spider mount and case.


----------



## tubetwang

Shure SM57

Studio Projects B1


----------



## Spikezone

Yep, same as most of you, a 57 on my amp and a 58 on my face.
-Mikey


----------



## jimsz

I've recently been looking for an addition to the studio and wanted a similar mic to my old Yamaha MZ 103b, but it looks like Yamaha doesn't make mics anymore, at least not what I can find. Perhaps, an SM58 might fit the bill.


----------



## montreal

*recording mic...*

After 10,000 years of hanging out in studios, making records, the best mic for electric guitar amplifiers is a ribbon...usually pulled back from the amp a bit so that it can capture a bit more sound. I usually record smaller amps, 3-10 watts, with a ribbon mic about 12-24" away. anything bigger,say a Marshall with a 4x12, sounds best approximately 4' away pointed straight at the middle of the cabinet...seems to be a magic spot around there...I am not even talking about hi end ribbons like the Royers or AEA's although they rock beyond all belief. No , i am talking about your basic Chinese ribbon Mic...my favourite being the Apex 210 which costs about $175.00...they are fragile and i've killed a few but the sound is way bigger than any close mic situation with a 57.
If i do have to add a close mic, the only mic that I have have used that sounds wicked slammed against the grill of any amp is this Josephson that I've got. It doesn't collapse the way a 57 does when recording brutally loud amps.
however, at the end of the day, there are no rules...use your ears and be happy...and most important DO NOT let the equipment prevent you from your creativety...if you've only only got a radio shack mic, don't use it as an excuse for not recording the greatest guitar solo or vocal ever.....


----------



## Mooh

I've had quite a mix of mics over the years but these days I use a Sennheiser 865 most of the time for vocals and sometimes for acoustic instruments, it's particularly kind to my mandolins. Sometimes I use an Apex 275 headset mic. Both are condenser mics, which is helpful for someone as farsighted as I am so I don't bash my teeth on the mic, and I can stay away from it several inches. A dirt cheap Audix CD11 dynamic mic gets a little use as an amp mic for live situations. Also, for use at home, I've got an MXL large diaphram, and an MXL shotgun mic, both condensers, and an Apex 181 USB mic.

The band uses mostly Shure mics, though I haven't used one since I switched to Sennheisers.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe

montreal said:


> however, at the end of the day, there are no rules...use your ears and be happy...and most important DO NOT let the equipment prevent you from your creativety...if you've only only got a radio shack mic, don't use it as an excuse for not recording the greatest guitar solo or vocal ever.....


I agree 1000%. I'd much rather listen to something really creative and imaginative, which isn't recorded well, than some boring claptrap which is recorded using the best equipment.

Imagination trumps "gear" every time.


----------



## Rick31797

For the money the SM57 does a good job on miking amps for recording.

SM-58 good for Live Vocals, but don't try and record with it.. You need a condensor Mic for that.
I had a cheap marshal mic that sounded great.

Rick


----------



## SkunkWorks

Rick31797 said:


> For the money the SM57 does a good job on miking amps for recording.
> 
> SM-58 good for Live Vocals, but don't try and record with it.. You need a condensor Mic for that.
> I had a cheap marshal mic that sounded great.
> 
> Rick


Lots of albums done with SM58 on lead vox or a Shure SM7 (note SM7, not SM57 there) which is also a dynamic... Michael Jackson, Pearl Jam, U2 and the list goes on. In fact both of these mics are the two most recommended by recording engineers to home studio guys who might not have the best sounding room to record in and want to reject as much of the sound of the room as possible.

You absolutely don't "need" a condenser and in fact it's not always the best weapon of choice for a particular singer or tracking situation.

I know personally of a particular album by a popular Canadian band in the late 80's where an SM58 was used for lead vox because the singer needed to run around and do his "live" thing to catch a great vocal performance and couldn't stand still in front of a mounted condenser to save his life... and this is actually quite common in a studio environment, more than you think.

An SM7 (SM7A SM7B) is used quite extensively on female vocals in the studio.

Anyway, just wanted to point out that needing a condenser to record a totally pro sounding vocal track is as much a myth as needing for that condenser to be a tube mic... you just need a good mic... period (and that does include the SM57, SM58 and certain other dynamics that aren't high dollar mics relatively speaking)... oh, yeah, and a good singer (wink).

Now using a good mic pre is a whole different ball game. A SM58 into a high end pre is not the same as an SM58 into some crappy 60 dollar entry level pre or the channel pres in some mixer or cheap interfaces and/or converters... but neither is a condenser.

_By the way, yes there are some Marshall (as well as some other Chinese made) mics that do sound decent and some of them are even rather stellar once modded._ An even better bet are the rather decently priced Russian made Oktava mics which also are great sounding mics to begin with (blow the Chinese mics out of the water) and once modded (by Michael Joly of oktavamod.com for instance or there are DIY kits) are on par with some of the most desired mics out there. I bought two Oktava MK-319 mics off ebay for a little over 100 bucks each... they are getting modded by Mr. Joly this summer. He also mods other mics including some of those Marshalls  The Oktava small diaphragms like the MK-012 (aka MC-012) are great on acoustic guitar and drum overheads... and once modded are even better, and will give even Neumanns a run for their money.


----------



## Rick31797

I tested my mike through a Yamaha aw16G.. and no effects or filters, and there was no comparision between the SM-58 and the Marshall condensor mic i had.
No the SM-58 is not defective , a great live vocal mic.. I stand by my test.I don't really care what the pro's do as in studio's they could make a 20.00 Radio shack mic sound good.
Rick


----------



## shoretyus

I have a peavey EDI ( equalized direct interface) that goes between the amp and the speaker. I am getting great recording results with it.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Lincoln1

If your looking for something like an SM7 but don't have the bucks I would suggest the Kel Audio HM-2D. They are pretty cheap and they're Canadian. I've had great results with it so far on guitars vocals and even a FOK on drums. It's not a dynamic but it definately has that vibe.


----------



## MachineGunMolly

Hehe what was the kinda mic use by elvis..You know the one you can remember from Sunn studio?What would be is equivalent today?..Ribbon mic?
and does a shure SM57 is good for cymbal?
Thanks
-MGM-


----------



## Andy

MachineGunMolly said:


> Hehe what was the kinda mic use by elvis..You know the one you can remember from Sunn record?What would be is equivalent today?..Ribbon mic?
> and does a shure SM57 is good for cymbal?
> Thanks
> -MGM-


An SM57 is a pretty foul sounding overhead mic. Even a cheap condenser or ribbon will give much better results. I find that dynamic mics don't have the fast transient response necessary for cymbals.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## sysexguy

I'm loosely paraphrasing someone famous who sold gazillions of records who said "the Sm-57 is the second best mic for any application", 

it's not the sword, it's the swordsman.

Andy


----------



## Mr. David Severson

I just picked up an Apex 210 Ribbon Mic. It sounds fantastic!Records dirty guitar sounds really. Nice big bottom end. I can't wait for my Two Audio Technica 4041's to arrive


----------



## libtech

All 57's for instruments, but for my drums beta 52 and ksm27 for vocals and other ksm's for overheads..


----------



## MachineGunMolly

No doubt that sm-57 and the apex 210 or good for close miking.Just got myself a 210 and had a$$ kicking result.
- 6 [email protected] of speaker cone
-About one foot [email protected] of cabinet(twin twelve)
But make sure you dont DROP it
Great result where olso achive with a Sm-58 less then a foot [email protected] of speaker cone.
I think this thread would be much more instructive if pepole told also about HOW they use their mic..instead of just dropping names.But hey! that just me
and my crazy ideas 

-MGM-:smile:


----------



## Milkman

MachineGunMolly said:


> No doubt that sm-57 and the apex 210 or good for close miking.Just got myself a 210 and had a$$ kicking result.
> - 6 [email protected] of speaker cone
> -About one foot [email protected] of cabinet(twin twelve)
> But make sure you dont DROP it
> Great result where olso achive with a Sm-58 less then a foot [email protected] of speaker cone.
> I think this thread would be much more instructive if pepole told also about HOW they use their mic..instead of just dropping names.But hey! that just me
> and my crazy ideas
> 
> -MGM-:smile:


You may know ths, but the 57 and 58 cartridges are exactly the same. The only difference is the wind screen.

For marshall or similar I like a 57 straight at the dust cap and with the mic touching the grill cloth. For a Fender or other clean-ish amp I angle the 57 off axis and still against the grill cloth.

If I feel extravagent I sometimes will use a second 57 about a foot away, but really I can get a pretty fat sound with one mic.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Francis Fargon

nkjanssen said:


> Easy. Point it at the speaker; listen back on isolation headphones while the perfomer plays; move the mic around until it sounds its best; leave it there; hit record. It's a technique that works for _every_ mic _every_ time.


Well thats kinda what i called the "tried out" technic and work for about everything in life.Thats how i picked-up good lover girls at the summer camp,back in the days.

Frank


----------



## Francis Fargon

Ok,someone ever tried a Wollensak B-162-4 by shure blues mic?..These are old mics.Anything about it would be appreciate.Great mic for harpin??


----------



## Shiny_Beast

I started out with the 57 for the guitar cab, and a b1 for vocals. The 57 is great for certain kinds of stuff.

I picked up an Apex 210 which totally smokes the 57 for certain types of guitar tracks.

There's no way they recorded like say, voodoo chile with an sm57, it's a cool mic, but there's some things it just can't do. (watch a 57 is exacly what they used lol)

My Karma K35 has pretty much made sure my B1 rarely get's plugged in.


----------



## Spankin Allison

The Oktava mk-012 are great mics for overhead,i like it especially for cymbals,and the price is very affortable.The Naiants mics are also a good option.


----------



## SkunkWorks

Spankin Allison said:


> The Oktava mk-012 are great mics for overhead,i like it especially for cymbals,and the price is very affortable.


Pretty nice on acoustic guitar too... especially a modded one.


----------



## Hammer Mark

Rex Lannegan said:


> What would be a good all round mic for home recording? I'm talking acoustic, voice, amp, pots and pans, toilet flushing...you know...the basics?


The SM57 is a great place to start. You can get usable sounds from just about any source with it. A dynamic mic is also very forgiving of an untreated or poorly treated space, so if you're working in an untreated spare bedroom, you'll likely get better results with a $100 SM57 than a $1000 large-diaphragm condenser (LDC) and definitely better than a $100-200 Chinese-made LDC.


----------



## Hammer Mark

Shiny_Beast said:


> There's no way they recorded like say, voodoo chile with an sm57, it's a cool mic, but there's some things it just can't do. (watch a 57 is exacly what they used lol)


I think Eddie Kramer really liked the Beyer M160 on guitar cabs (and overheads), so that would be my guess, but that could probably be confirmed in a few minutes with Google.


----------



## fraser

Hammer Mark said:


> I think Eddie Kramer really liked the Beyer M160 on guitar cabs (and overheads), so that would be my guess, but that could probably be confirmed in a few minutes with Google.


found this mark- says its the beyer-
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_3D4uW44cDSw/SaSaE98UUAI/AAAAAAAAEd8/WA6NiYw7oyk/s1600-h/post1.jpg


----------



## Andy

Was recording at a local studio today, the engineer used a pair of AKG C 535 mics on the acoustic guitar, as well as room mics for the drums. Absolutely stunning sound, and pretty affordable ($300 each).


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------

